# Fastcap Best Fence - Kapex on Dewalt Stand?



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the ug stand with the wings for my kapex. It's fairly new to me but I really like it. Very portable and I can't pick up the stand and saw mounted together to get it into my truck. Probably both the stand and saw together we're as heavy as my 10" Makita.

Only thing I don't like is that there's no place to put scraps or a tape or anything with the ug stand. I figured portability was more important to me, which it is... Plus the saw can always stay mounted on the stand.

Does the mft for the kapex work with the ug wings ? Height wise? Incase I do want the mft stand in the future?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmmmm...I'll keep looking into it. This has been the hardest decision on a tool I've had. A good stand setup ain't cheap and I want to get something I'm happy with.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Rich D. said:


> I have the ug stand with the wings for my kapex. It's fairly new to me but I really like it. Very portable and I can't pick up the stand and saw mounted together to get it into my truck. Probably both the stand and saw together we're as heavy as my 10" Makita.
> 
> Only thing I don't like is that there's no place to put scraps or a tape or anything with the ug stand. I figured portability was more important to me, which it is... Plus the saw can always stay mounted on the stand.
> 
> Does the mft for the kapex work with the ug wings ? Height wise? Incase I do want the mft stand in the future?



Yes it does work with the wings. The MFT/3 Kapex is shorter than a standard MFT/3 by the height of the table height on the Kapex. So the UG wings or a full size MFT would work as support.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Spencer said:


> Hmmmm...I'll keep looking into it. This has been the hardest decision on a tool I've had. A good stand setup ain't cheap and I want to get something I'm happy with.



Yup. I felt the same way. I knew what saw I wanted but wasn't sure on the stand. I don't think there is a wrong one. It's about how you work and what you need the stand to do for you.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Some like it, some laugh at it, but for all the reasons you mentioned Spencer, that is why I like using our Keter with the Kapex. It sets up fast, takes up minimal room when stored, has the lower shelf for clamps, coping saw, etc., is light, and best of all priced right. You could do Festool wings or Best Fence ones.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

The heaviest I have cut on the ug stand were a bunch of 1x6x16. It was plenty sturdy for that stuff. I would like the kapex mft table but carrying the saw and the table and wings vs wheeling all three together with one hand makes it a winner for me. The gravity rise stands are nice but always felt that were too bulky for my use.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Some like it, some laugh at it, but for all the reasons you mentioned Spencer, that is why I like using our Keter with the Kapex. It sets up fast, takes up minimal room when stored, has the lower shelf for clamps, coping saw, etc., is light, and best of all priced right. You could do Festool wings or Best Fence ones.



I like the wheels a lot. They aren't a make or break it deal for me but I like them.

I set clamps and such on top of whatever vac is under there.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

csv said:


> The heaviest I have cut on the ug stand were a bunch of 1x6x16. It was plenty sturdy for that stuff. I would like the kapex mft table but carrying the saw and the table and wings vs wheeling all three together with one hand makes it a winner for me. The gravity rise stands are nice but always felt that were too bulky for my use.



I have cut 6x6 posts 10' long on it and it did fine. I think it's plenty sturdy for anything you'd cut on it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

The other small thing I like about not having the saw attached to a stand is if I have a small punch out job or a few pieces of trim to cut I can use a sys1 and the saw on the ground quick.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> The other small thing I like about not having the saw attached to a stand is if I have a small punch out job or a few pieces of trim to cut I can use a sys1 and the saw on the ground quick.



Yeah, that would be handy. You spin 4 twist lock knobs on the UG cart and the saw lifts off. But there are still rails attached to the saw at that point.

Now I'm curious though if two sys2's would be the right height with the rails attached to the saw base. You know how those Germans are. I'm gonna check tomorrow.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

For reference, the Kapex on the UG with the wings and a few other items in my Excursion.

If you need to move the Kapex in the user position, remove the wings tilt it back as you would a dolly.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

A couple more.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Spencer,

The UG stand is rock solid as long as you attach the wings properly. I've cut Ipe piece that weighed more than I care to believe on the set up.

This is where you need a really good dealer, ask them if it is returnable in the 30 day trail period. This is listed as an accessory not a tool so it is a gray area on this one.

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Which is why I prefer the mini mft (kapex mft) and the UG wings or my old original wings. Takes up minimal space and I have another work table if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I really like having a small table that my saw sits on, I can leave a tape measure, note pad, etc. laying on the table while I am working. Can't lay anything on the UG cart or most other saw stands.



Being able to use it as another work surface is a big plus. I forgot to mention I made router table tops for both the MFT's kapex and MFT3 so that I can run 3 router tables if need be. Never have needed them but one day I'm sure I will. 

Being able to store tape and stuff helps to. 

My next plan is to get a CMS just for the router as my other is only a table saw now. I might get the model that attaches to the MFT3 but not 100% sure yet. 

Is there any downsides to that one over the one with 4 legs.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You can't set it up on its own?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

What do you guys with the Best Fence do for crown stops?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Best fence makes crown stops


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You can't set it up on its own?



I always got 2 MFTs though on trailer at all times so it would be ok to mount it to one. Just trying to keep weight and size down.


----------



## Kolbym (Aug 21, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Best fence makes crown stops


How hard would it be to make up a full length crown stop for those? I'll use two separate stops if I'm doing simple small crown but for the bigger stuff and especially for mdf and other flexible crown I like a solid stop.


----------



## Kolbym (Aug 21, 2012)

It looks like you could screw a 1x to the vertical part of the plastic stop? Hard to tell in the picture.


----------



## Kolbym (Aug 21, 2012)

Where/how do you store the wings in your van?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Kolbym said:


> Where/how do you store the wings in your van?


Justin's entire set up is a lesson in organization. I recall the wings are on a shelving/storage unit he built on the drivers side.

Tom


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Kolbym said:


> Where/how do you store the wings in your van?


The wings store on top of the passenger side racking and the stand gets strapped to the bulkhead.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Getting old, my memory is going.

Tom


----------



## Kolbym (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow nicely done. Definitely adding your pics to my build-up ideas album.


----------



## Kolbym (Aug 21, 2012)

Do you have any close-up photos of the wing to saw connection?


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> Getting old, my memory is going.
> 
> Tom


It's not you. I'm the only one who knows where anything goes in there.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Kolbym said:


> Do you have any close-up photos of the wing to saw connection?


The brackets are the same ones that go on the end of the stand just mounted to the extrusion on the stand with a piece of 1/4" aluminum bolted to the top. The attach to 2 bolt studs in the wings with star knobs.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> Justin's entire set up is a lesson in organization. I recall the wings are on a shelving/storage unit he built on the drivers side.
> 
> Tom


Compared to your Excursion, anything looks organized. Except Blacktop's truck... :laughing:

Doesn't it look so nice in there? :whistling


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow great set up im inspired


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Getting old, my memory is going.
> 
> Tom


Mine has long been gone...


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I went ahead and ordered the best fence system for my dewalt stand. I figure if I end up changing stands I can still use the fences, I'll just switch out the two brackets being that the two others are universal to any setup since they are kapex. 

UPS says it will be here Thursday. I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## Kolbym (Aug 21, 2012)

Let me know how you like them. I'm pretty determined to get rid of my Dewalt stand, just don't know what to replace it with. I like the concept of the stand, but it's like they had a good idea and then had someone who never cut anything longer than 8' design it. I like the folding legs and the saw connection, but after that the stand has nothing good to offer.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Just in time. Took a job today to help trim out a $2mil lake house.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I just made my own and added a Kreg precision trak and stop system ...my stand goes out to 25 feet. Love it.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Stores in console on left


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

AGullion said:


> I just made my own and added a Kreg precision trak and stop system ...my stand goes out to 25 feet. Love it.


lets see the kreg track install . 
i like that you can work on the bench .


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Here you go, for what its worth...it slides onto my shelf In trailer and drops right down on each side of saw ...I ll get better pics on if you need em next time I set it up


----------

